# Top Three Reasons to Live in Germany?



## mac_mac74

Whats your top three?


----------



## Bevdeforges

When I was living in Germany, my top three reasons were:

1. I have a job there. (Actually, at least at first, a rather good job!)

2. I speak the language.

3. I like the general ambiance there.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## James3214

1) Good quality of most things. When Germans build something they put a lot of thought into it and pride themselves on the quality. Whatever it is cities, transport infrastructure, houses, engineering.
2) Low crime and generally law abiding citizens. They will probably even tell you off for crossing the road on a red light! 
3) Clean streets, everything is tip top clean. In some spa towns I am sure you could eat your dinner off the spotlessly clean high quality paving stones. You rarely find an uncleared or dirty table on a cafe/restaurant. Most of the time the service (although sometimes regimented) is pretty good too.


----------



## Nignoy

My top 3 
1/ trade qualifications recognised and paid well,, no matter which country you come from.
2/ excellent state support systems,such as medical, registration and taxation .
Last but not least ,the personal pride and work ethic of the german people,
I spent the best 22years of my life working in germany ,and only left to help out in the family 
business, even today as a 69yearold disabled retiree ,living on the other side of the world, I still get offered appointments in germany!!


----------



## Iron Horse

1. The country as a whole has their act together.
2. Beautiful countryside.
3. The BEER! :clap2:

4. A good central location to fly to other parts of the world too.
5. Did I mention the BEER?


----------



## sport_billy

1) punctuality and organisation
2) a lot of greenery (i love the german country side)
3) a completely new experience opposed to the ones i had until now (i am greek)
4) snow (i did not get to see a lot of snow in athens  )

(i second the beer hehe)


----------



## gairloch

Infrastructure that works (as compared to other countries).


----------



## James3214

One example..

I met a friend for a drink last night in bar/restaurant that was previously a station ticket office just outside of Frankfurt. 

Purchased a return ticket using my mobile phone, sparkling new clean train arrived promptly, swapped platforms easily and was at my destination 20km within 30 mins.
Walked from the platform into the bar/restaurant that was recently refurbished, clean, nicely furnished with tablecloths, menus and cutlery on the tables. Chairs were top notch also.

Bar/restaurant had German made doors/windows that all opened correctly and were also spotlessly clean. WC was also very clean, well laid out and even had hand towels available. Separate indoor lounge for smokers. Friendly Waiter service at the table. Buy a nice dark German beer (free of artificial ingredients) for 2.80€ and order/eat some delicious Tapas...all brought to your table. Total cost 30€ for two people. 

Say farewell to friend and just jump on train that I know will be at the platform at 22:56. No hassle, feel secure, no threats around. Back home 30 mins later.

Trouble is, I take all this for granted now, so when I travel to other countries I sometimes get irritated when things don't come up to the high standards I now expect!


----------



## motomike

Top 3 reasons via experiences in Germany as a former employed resident:

1) Germans exercise a good measure of personal responsibility realizing it takes everyone to make a process work.
2) Although taxes are at first glance high, there is accountability in the infrastructure provided and relatively equal access to services. 
3) Recognizing as a culture that life is better lived in balance, certain Western influences have been resisted, i.e. remaining open for 24 hours.


----------



## Kawasutra

- low inflation

- job security

- very good school and education system

IMHO


----------

